
Asbestos – A Matter of Time (1959 film by the US Bureau of Mines) - YeGoblynQueenne
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PVQVfIB4MIc
======
mimixco
I love these old educational films. First, the music is absolutely hilarious.
Everything had to be accompanied by a Disney-style orchestral soundtrack. Of
course, there's no mention of the fact that asbestos literally _kills people._
Everything in these movies is built around the belief that governments and
technology are making the whole world better for everyone. As a child of the
60's, I grew up with these ideas. In adulthood I learned, along with the rest
of the world, that technology and government won't save us and, in fact, are
often a great source of harm.

------
mimixco
The title (and final quote of the film) is unintentionally prescient: "For
asbestos, it's still a matter of time." Indeed. Asbestos currently causes a
quarter of a million deaths every year.

